
A woman took 550 times the usual dose of LSD, with [..] positive consequences - kirab
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/02/27/health/lsd-overdoses-case-studies-wellness/index.html
======
sigmaprimus
It was my understanding that the way LSD works is that it is not exactly "The
more you take the higher you get" but instead that it sets off a chain
reaction of sorts in the brain.

I seem to recall that the mechanism is similar to that of Back Widow venom.

I am quite concerned that her "Friend" did not call medics after her eyes
rolled back in her head. Maybe they don't have "Good Samaritan" drug immunity
laws where they were, but still...

------
__blockcipher__
> although they said scientists have estimated that a lethal dose in humans
> would be 14,000 mcg.

That's the equivalent of 140 tabs. We don't know the LD50 of LSD-25 but it's
certainly far, far higher than that.

Pretty bizarre to make that claim in the same article that recounted a
supposed story of a women ingesting 55 mg (55,000 mcg)...

------
detaro
previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22437631](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22437631)

